
Show HN: A History of the Future in 100 Objects - adrianhon
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.ahistoryofthefuture.org<p>A History of the Future in 100 Objects book describes a hundred slices of the future of everything, spanning politics, technology, art, religion, and entertainment. Some of the objects are described by future historians; others through found materials, short stories, or dialogues.<p>Today, I’m making all 100 chapters available online, for free.<p>The book has sold a few thousand copies – reasonably well for a first author. More importantly, it was received well by the people whose opinions I value; I was invited to speak at the Long Now Foundation last summer by Stewart Brand, and it was praised by the BBC’s Stephanie Flanders and by Grantland’s Kevin Nguyen, who called it one of the ‘overlooked books of 2013‘. Next month, I’ll be speaking about the same ideas at the Serpentine Gallery’s Transformation Marathon.<p>So, at this point I’m much more interested in spreading the ideas far and wide.
======
dang
Posts without URLs get penalized, so you would be better off posting this as a
Show HN with that link, then adding the text above as a comment to the thread.
Good luck!

------
richerlariviere
Cool. Any link here?

~~~
adrianhon
Huh, I definitely put a link in the submit form - not sure why it didn't show
up. Just edited the post!

